# USB oder PCMCIA -> RS232



## fr4nk (19 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Industrietauglichen Adapter von USB oder PCMCIA nach RS232. Ich habe schon eine Dlock PCMCIA  -> RS232 aber damit hab ich Verbindungsprobleme mit Rexroth Umrichtern.

Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Tip?

Gruß


----------



## uncle_tom (19 November 2009)

Servus,

ich kann dir den USB-RS232 Umsetzer von WUT empfehlen

http://www.wut.de/e-38011-ww-dade-000.php

die Vorgängerversion davon hab ich selber im Einsatz und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## eYe (19 November 2009)

Wir nutzen seit Jahren den UC232A von Aten und sind damit sehr zufrieden.
Mit Anderen Modellen hatten wir vorher auch Probleme, aber der hier hat bisher keine Probleme gemacht.

http://www.aten.com/products/produc...1&psid=20050117102915002&pid=2005022316346005


----------



## fr4nk (20 November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Gerade im Schichtbetrieb der Instandhaltung muß sichergestellt sein das die Verbindung 100% funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## Ludewig (22 November 2009)

In der Regel bieten diese Adapter eine Reihe von Tuningeinstellungen an. Ungeeignete Einstellungen können die Verbindungsqualität sehr stark beeinflussen. 

Der oft als Default angebotene FIFO führt z.B. vielfach zu Problemen.


----------



## fr4nk (22 November 2009)

das stimmt, aber auch die deaktivierung des Fifos bei den anderen Adaptern die wir schon getestet haben brachte keine Heilung...


----------

